# Suggestions to find a workshop leak



## RichardG (16 Feb 2020)

My workshop is a converted double garage. I took out the two up and over doors bricked up a plinth and then filled above with timber frame and insulation. On one side I put inward opening pvcu French doors and I’m getting water leaking in and I can’t work out how it’s getting though. I’ve tried a hose and it does leak but it takes a good 30 minutes or more before any water appears. However, it’s hard to work out where it’s failing. The pool of water appears on the floor in the corner.

I resigned myself that I’ll probably have to take the door out in the summer and redo the installation but wondered if anyone had any suggestions as to how it could be leaking and whether I can stop it. Some pictures which will give you some idea what I’m talking about.

Thanks in advance

Richard













Ps. The red line on the drawing is membrane than is under all the batons.


----------



## RichardG (16 Feb 2020)

Here’s the finished workshop.


----------



## toolsntat (16 Feb 2020)

Very nice =D> 
The upvc channel/upstand on the underside/front of the door frame. Is that taking in the water and travelling to the end of the profile ?
Cheers Andy


----------



## Mike Jordan (16 Feb 2020)

My plastic back door has recently started to leak, it seemed to be caused by the water drain holes from the frame getting blocked by grot. Cleaning them out has solved the problem. I can see what appear to be drain holes in yours, are they blocked or perhaps not drilled properly? Must be worth a look and perhaps a drop of water run through.


----------



## RichardG (16 Feb 2020)

toolsntat":wrrele4t said:


> Very nice =D>
> The upvc channel/upstand on the underside/front of the door frame. Is that taking in the water and travelling to the end of the profile ?
> Cheers Andy



Thanks Andy.

I specified an aluminium threshold so it’s not bonded to the upvc and I also though that this may be an issue so I have sealed this to the frame. Didn’t make any difference though  it would be better to have bonded this threshold onto the upvc uprights, indeed the manufacturer may have done this.


----------



## RichardG (16 Feb 2020)

Mike Jordan":3ez6xksd said:


> My plastic back door has recently started to leak, it seemed to be caused by the water drain holes from the frame getting blocked by grot. Cleaning them out has solved the problem. I can see what appear to be drain holes in yours, are they blocked or perhaps not drilled properly? Must be worth a look and perhaps a drop of water run through.



Thanks Mike,

I thought this and as there were only two small holes drilled for drainage and I wondered if they couldn’t cope so have enlarged the existing drainage holes and drilled a third to make sure the water can get out. I have kept an eye on the water in the channel and any that gets in drains away quickly.


----------



## RichardG (16 Feb 2020)

We’ll storm Denis has at least done some good today as my leak was worse than it ever has been so I dug out the foam sealant from the inside and under the threshold. When I fitted the door I stood it on 3 plastic spacers to level it and once it was all fitted I filled the gaps with expanding foam. The water seems to be following one of the spacers but how it’s getting to the other other end is a mystery...


----------



## Plodmore (23 Mar 2020)

Water is a pig to trace back. By the look of it you are only seeing where it appears and not where it's getting in. Your detail looks fine so I would look elsewhere. For my shed it was knots that cunningly shrunk when dry so the weeks spent checking and rechecking the door gasket was wasted....if you have a door gasket query I'm your man


----------

